# WLAN wer bekommt wieviel / einstellen?



## Ich_halt224 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe seit letzter Woche DSL 6000. 
Bei mir läuft die FritzBox Wlan 7170.
Nun hat mich ein Nachbar aus meinem Haus gefragt, ob er sich auch einen WLAN-Stick holen kann um dann bei mir mit surfen zu können, natürlich gegen Cash.
Ich habe da nichts gegen und vertraue ihm auch, kenne ihn schon ziemlich lange.
Nur möchte ich nicht, dass mein Inet dann plötzlich total lahm ist.

Ich habe gehört es gibt Programme, mit denen ich einstellen kann, welcher Teilnehmer wieviel Geschwindigkeit bekommt.

Kennt ihr solche Programme?


Freue mich auf eure Tipps.


----------



## Twice-Ice (20. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir *Netlimiter* weiter 

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Ich kenne die Fritz Box leider nicht. Aber einige Hersteller haben QQS in ihrer Box, damit kannst du bestimmten Diensten/Ports Vorrang geben, oder auch runtersetzten. Sprich wenn du den Emule-Port auf Low setzt, kann er nur ordentlich saugen wenn nix mit hoher Prio gerade auf der Leitung liegt.

Sprich da lohnt sich nen Blick ins Handbuch 

Mfg Andre


----------

